# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  راه اندازی یک تیم قوی vfp

## ebiez

شرکت فنی ومهندسی سرور رایانه (سهامی خاص) در نظر دارد یک تیم قوی برنامه نویسی به زبان محبوب ودوست داشتنی visual foxpro را در کل کشور راه اندازی نماید لذا از کلیه دوستان حاضر در کنفرانس وغایب دعوت به عمل میآید.
مزایا 
تامین هزینه مالی در تحقیقات علمی در زمینه visual foxpro
پرداخت حقوق ثابت ودرصدی در صورت پذیرفته شدن
و...

----------


## rahro

سلام 
یعنی اینترنتی هم آره ؟!!

----------


## mehran_337

به به جناب ظاهری احوال شما . ورود شما را به سایت خوش آمد می گویم

----------


## binyaz2003

منم خوش آمد میگم امروز رسیدم.هنوز میخواستم براتون یک یوزر بسازم که دیدم عضو شدین

----------


## sassan

سلام من هستم ولی بهتون قول نمی دم  که بتونم تیمتون رو قوی کنم  :چشمک:

----------


## mehran_337

آقا ما رو هم بعنوان توپ جمع کن راه میدین؟!

----------


## binyaz2003

بنظر من این فکر و ایده بسیار خوبیه اما بایستی در ابتدا هدف و یا اهدافی برای این گروه تعریف بشوند تا افراد بتوانند بر حسب تجربه و علاقه در آن عضو شوند و به فعالیت بپردازند.

من در ادامه مواردی رو که میتوانند بعنوان هدف های ضروری در ابتدا معرفی شوند را لیست میکنم و امیدوارم که دوستان هم نظرات خودشون رو در جهت هر چه کاملتر شدن این لیست و تشکیل این گروه اضافه کنند.

1.	انتشار کتاب : همونطور که آقای پاکزاد در جلسه گفتند اولین نیاز جامعه برنامه نویسان فاکس پرو در ایران کتاب هست. همین الان در هنرستان ها و بعضی دانشکده ها فاکس پرو تخت داس تدرسی میشود و دانشجو پس از فراگیری آن یقینا بدنبال منابعی جهت کار در ویژوال میگردد و بالطبع 90 درصد آنها زمانی که منبعی را پیدا نمیکنند به یادگیری دیگر زبانها اقدام میکنند.
حال ما با تقسیم موضوعی و سطحی (مبتدی،متوسطه،پیشرفته) و واگذاری کار به افراد داوطلب میتوانیم بدون اینکه فشاری به تنها یک نفر وارد کنیم در عرض مدت کوتاهی شاهد چاپ و انتشار چندین جلد کتاب باشیم.
2.	انتشار سی دی های آموزشی مولتی مدیا : یقینا در کنار کار تالیف کتاب زمانیکه سرفصل مطالب تعیین شد میتوان همان را بعنوان یک مجموعه مولتی مدیا برای کسانی که حوصله خواندن کتاب را ندارند منتشر کرد.آقایان حسینی و کارگاه در کنفرانس نمونه های موفقی از کار مولتی مدیا با ویژوال فاکس پرو را عرضه کردند که براحتی با تعیین یک استاندارد برای انجام این مهم تنها تهیه محتوا باقی میماند که آنهم با در دسترس بودن مطالب کتابها براحتی قابل انجام است.
3.	معرفی شرکت ها : در راستای رسیدن به اهداف بالا یافتن و شناساندن شرکت ها و نهادهایی که با ویژوال فاکس پرو کار میکنند علاوه بر شناساندن جامعه با اینگونه شرکت ها و این واقعیت که کارهای بزرگی با ویژوال فاکس پرو انجام میشود ، شناسایی آن شرکت ها با چنین گروهی میتواند همکاری دو چندان طرفین را درپی داشته باشد.
4.	راه اندازی سایت خبری : راه اندازی سایتی خبری به زبان فارسی میتواند مهمترین عمل در شناساندن تکنولوژیها ، ابزارها و اتفاقات دنیای ویژوال فاکس پرو باشد.یک سایت خبری و یا یک پادکست فارسی در انجام این مهم میتواند بسیار راهگشا باشد که پیشنهاد من در وحله اول راه اندازی پادکست است.زیرا علاوه بر نو بودن این رسانه و داشتن جزابیتی دو چندان تهیه برنامه نیز برای آن سریعتر و راحت تر از نوشتن و ترجمه مقالات در یک سایت خبری میباشد.البته تهیه سایت خبری در آینده نزدیک از الزامات است.

جهت رسیدن به اهداف بالا تشکیل یک گروه مدیریتی قوی الزامی است که امیدوارم با اعلام بچه ها بتوان این گروه و زیرگروه ها رو تشکیل داد.
در انتها امیدوارم این چراغی که روشن شده و سوسو میزنه بتونه جان بگیره و حتی چندین چراغ دیگر هم روشن شود.

----------


## mehran_337

همه اینهایی که اشاره کردی درست . خودت هم می دونی درد شهرستانیها چیه؟ وقتی فکر بازه و می تونه با عشق به برنامه نویسی نگاه کنه که تامین باشه .
بهتره اول دنبال یک حامی باشیم اونوقت هم نیرو و هم اطلاعات خودش میاد ...

----------


## binyaz2003

> همه اینهایی که اشاره کردی درست . خودت هم می دونی درد شهرستانیها چیه؟ وقتی فکر بازه و می تونه با عشق به برنامه نویسی نگاه کنه که تامین باشه .
> بهتره اول دنبال یک حامی باشیم اونوقت هم نیرو و هم اطلاعات خودش میاد ...





> شرکت فنی ومهندسی سرور رایانه (سهامی خاص) در نظر دارد یک تیم قوی برنامه نویسی به زبان محبوب ودوست داشتنی visual foxpro را در کل کشور راه اندازی نماید لذا از کلیه دوستان حاضر در کنفرانس وغایب دعوت به عمل میآید.
> مزایا 
> تامین هزینه مالی در تحقیقات علمی در زمینه visual foxpro
> پرداخت حقوق ثابت ودرصدی در صورت پذیرفته شدن
> و...


میدونی یک نویسنده معمولی کتاب هم اول باید کتاب و بنویسه بعد دنبال ناشر بگرده و یا از هزینه خودش هزینه چاپ رو بده البته بازم بعد از جلب موافقت یک ناشر خوب قسمت مالیش و که آقای ظاهری تقبل کردند!

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

خیلی خوبه 
من هم تا جایی که بتونم در خدمتم.

----------


## binyaz2003

خوب من تائید اصلی ساپورت مالی رو از آقای ظاهری گرفتم.
بعنوان اولین قدم جهت تالیف یک کتاب موضوعی رو که در کنفرانس بهش اشاره داشتم رو بیان میکنم.
همانطور که دوستان حاضر دیدند من یک چیزی حدود 40 سئوال F.A.Q ویژوال فاکس پرو رو ترجمه کردم .فکر میکنم این میتونه برای شروع خوب باشه.
هم خودمان نکاتی رو یاد میگیریم و هم یک کتاب ترجمه و تالیف میشه که هم بدرد برنامه نویسان مبتدی و هم متوسطه میخوره.
خوب اولین سئوالی که مطرح میشه اینه که منبع ما چی باشه؟
باید بگم بهترین منبع سایت www.tek-tips.com هست که بصورت موضوعی سئوالات و جوابها وجود دارند و خیلی ها هم نیاز به ترجمه آنچنانی ندارند.طوری که من شمردم حدود 500 سئوال و جواب وجود دارد.
همینطور در سایت www.universalthread.com نیز همین حدود سئوال و جواب وجود دارد.
منبع سوم هم سایت www.foxite.com هست که اونم بد نیست اما زیاد نیستند.
اما مهمترین منبع تجربه خود شما دوستان هست مخصوصا در موارد مشکلات فارسی یا تقویم یا ...
خوب حالا به دو گروه نیاز داریم:
1-گروه مدیریت
وظایف : گرفتن موارد ترجمه شده و مرتب کردن اونها و تهیه فهرست الفبایی و فهرست موضوعی برای سئوالات و در نهایت آماده کردن برای چاپ میباشد.
2-گروه مترجمین
وظایف : این گروه باید موضع و یا سئوالاتی را که میخواهد ترجمه کند را به گروه مدیریت اعلام کند و پس از تائید،مطالب ترجمه شده بعلاوه سورس کد هر سئوال و جواب با رعایت syntax coloring (اگر از ویژوال فاکس پرو 9 استفاده کنید با کپی و پیست کردن مطالب در word با همان رنگ نوشته میشوند) به مدیریت ارسال کنند.
حالا دوستان اگر پیشنهادی دارند در مورد روال کلی کار ، بیان کنند.
همچنین دوستانی که مایلند همکاری کنند در هر کدوم از گروه ها (بشرطه اینکه همه نخوان تو گروه اول باشند.تو هر دوتا هم خواستند مسئله ای نیست) اینجا اعلام آمادگی کنند تا بتونیم به امید خدا حداکثر تا اول مهر سال آینده اولین کتاب و منتشر کنیم.

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

سلام
اسم بنده رو تو گروه دوم بنویسید .

----------


## mehran_337

نظر من این هستش که سوالات مطرح بشه به همون روشی که گفتید اما جوابها با توجه به تجربیات دوستان باشه یعنی اگه چندین راه پیشنهاد شد همه راههای درست درج بشن

----------


## binyaz2003

*قبل از هر چیز میخواستم ببینم مدیران بخش نظری ندارند؟*


> سلام
> اسم بنده رو تو گروه دوم بنویسید .


ممنون




> نظر من این هستش که سوالات مطرح بشه به همون روشی که گفتید اما جوابها با توجه به تجربیات دوستان باشه یعنی اگه چندین راه پیشنهاد شد همه راههای درست درج بشن


راه خوبیه اما همه سئوالات و نمیشه اینکار کرد.بهتر نیست بزاریم بعهده شخصی که باید اون سئوال و ترجمه میکنه تا اگر به نظر اون لازم بود اعلام کنه؟

یک کار دیگه هم میشه کرد.من برای یک پروژه بازیسازی چون افراد در جاهای مختلفی بودند یک سایت مدیریت پروژه راه انداختم که افراد کارها رو آپلود میکردند و اونجا هم فوروم مانندی داره تا درباره اون کارها بقیه هم نظر بدهند و بقیه امکانات مثل تقویم و ...
چطوره یکی هم برای این کار راه بیندازیم و کسانی که میخواهند همکاری کنند مواردی رو که ترجمه میکنند در اون سایت بزارند تا هم مدیر فهرست ها رو بسازه و  هم بقیه افراد گرئه سئوال و جوابها رو ببینند و درباره اونها اظهارنظر کنند تا مرحله آخر؟

اینم لیست سئوالهاییکه من گردآوری و ترجمه کردم:
فهرست

س 1 : چه سیستم عاملی جهت اجرای ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 لازم است؟
س 2 : آیا ویژوال فاکس پرو 10.0 وجود خواهد داشت؟
س 3 : چه نوع برنامه‌هایی را میتوان توسط ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 نوشت؟
س 4 : آیا میتوان توسط ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 برنامه های تحت وب نوشت؟
س 5 : آیا میتوان در ویژوال فاکس پرو سرویس های XML را مصرف کرد؟
س 6 : تا چه زمانی ویژوال فاکس پرو توسط میکروسافت حمایت میشود؟
س 7 : آیا ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 با ویژوال استودیو 2005 و SQL Server 2005 سازگار است؟
س 8 : آیا طرحی برای رفع محدودیت حجم 2 گیگابایت دیتابیس در ویژوال فاکس پرو وجود دارد؟
س 9 : آیا ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 روی ویندوز ویستا اجرا میشود؟
س 10 : آیا ویژوال فاکس پرو از ویرایش 64 بیتی سیستم عامل ویندوز پشتیبانی میکند؟
س 11 : ویژوال فاکس پرو چگونه با اکسس مقایسه میشود؟
س 12 : آیا ویژوال فاکس پرو جزئی از مجموعه دات نت است؟
س 13 : موضع میکروسافت درباره ویژوال فاکس پرو و مجموعه دات نت چیست؟
س 14 : ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 چگونه با SQL Server 2000 قابل مقایسه است؟
س 15 : آیا راه سریعتری برای RightClick->Edit وجود دارد؟
س 16 : تنظیمات محیطی ویژوال فاکس پرو را چگونه میتوان دید؟
س 17 : چگونه پنجره اصلی ویژوال فاکس پرو را مخفی کنم؟
س 19 :چگونه از NVL() استفاده کنم؟
س 20 :چرا پس از اجرای فایل اجرایی ، برنامه‌ام بسته میشود؟
س 21 :چگونه درستی آدرس و نام فایل داده شده را تشخیص دهیم؟
س 22 :چگونه میتوان در کنترل Grid چند ردیف را با هم انتخاب کرد؟
س 23 :سبب خطای C0000005 چیست؟
س 24 :چگونه یک کرسر را بین دو دیتاسیشن (datasessions) انتقال دهم؟
س 25 :چطور پنجره‌های سیستم ویژوال فاکس‌پرو را مرتب کنم؟
س 26 :چطور ایندکس جداول داخل یک پوشه را دوباره سازی کنم؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 27 :چطور رکوردهای حذف شده منطقی جداول موجود در یک پوشه را بصورت فیزیکی پاک کنم؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 28 :چگونه خطای Too Many Files Open در ویندوز را رفع کنم؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 29 :چگونه یک نوار ابزار چاپ شخصی برای پیش نمایش گزارش‌ها بسازم؟
س 30 :چگونه مطمئن شوم که تنها یک نمونه از برنامه من در حال اجراست؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 31 :چگونه تشخیص دهم کاربری به رایانه من متصل است؟(اینترنت)
س 32 :چگونه سرعت چاپ در ویندوز XP را سریعتر کنم؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 33 :وجود و ساخت یک پوشه را چگونه انجام دهم؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 34 :چگونه خطای insufficient memory را برطرف کنم؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 35 :چطور یک فایل خارجی را بدون استفاده از دستور Run اجرا کنم؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 36 :چرا فاکس‌پرو در هر پوشه‌ای که اجرا میشود یک فایل foxuser.dbf میسازد؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 37 :علت ظاهر شدن فرم خاکستری خطا در ابتدای اجرای FPW چیست؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 38 :علت خطای Too long code هنگام کامپایل یک دستور SQL چیست؟(فاکس پرو2.6)
س 39 :چگونه سرعت چاپ را در ویندوزهای 95 و 98 بیشتر کنیم؟(فاکس پرو 2.6)
س 40 :چگونه مشکل نامهای طولانی را در فاکس پرو ویندوز حل کنم؟

----------


## rezaTavak

خیلی لیست خوبی است اما به نظر من مشکلات فارسی فاکس پرو مانند تاریخ و کنترلهای آن از همه مهمتر است.

_در ضمن هدف کتاب آموزش از پایه نیست؟_

میشه خیلی از کاربرهای Access را تشویق به استفاده از فاکس پرو کرد. چون تقریبا توی یه مایه هستند.



اما مطمئنم چیزی که توی زبان فارسی خوب جواب بده (مثل دلفی) طرفدار زیادی هم خواهد داشت.

من خیلی وقته به لینوکس کوچ کردم اما فقط به خاطر فاکس پرو و تکمیل برنامه هایم سراغ ویندوز میروم. و چیزی به قدرت و سادگی فاکس تا بحال ندیده ام.

البته دارم سعی می کنم توی جاوا یه سری کلاس بنویسم که مثل فاکس بشه. اما خب خیلی کار داره. هنوز توی خود جاوا ابتدای خط هستم.

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

لیست خوبیه 
حالا تقسیم کار به چه صورته ؟
اختیاری ؟ یا اینکه مدیر پروژه تعیین میکنه ؟

یه روش  هم اینه که هر کسی جواب هر سوالی رو میتونه پیدا و ترجمه کنه بعد جوابها توسط مدیر بررسی بشه 

اما به نظر من بهتر فرم و قالب دقیقی برای ارسال پاسخها در نظر گرفته بشه 
تا کار منظم انجام بشه

----------


## IC_prog

به نظر من سئولات طرح شده به دو دسته کلی تقسیم میشوند.
سئوالات علمی و سئوالات کاربردی . بنابر این بنظر میرسه که بهتر باشه برای هر گروه سرپرست گروهی انتخاب بشه .
در ضمن درباره VFP و مشکلات ارتباط با پورتهای استاندارد و راه حلهای آن  نیز سئوال بشه .
*درود*.

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vfoxpro/bb190289.aspx
اینجا رو هم ببینید

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

برا اینکه دوستان نظرشون رو بگن ترجمه جواب چند سوال اول رو ارسال می کنم .

*1 : چه سیستم عاملی جهت اجرای ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 لازم است؟*
نصب ، کار کردن و توسعه برنامه های کاربردی با ویژوال فاکس 9 فقط با سیستم عامل های ...
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 or later
Windows XP 
Windows Server 2003
اما شما می توانید برنامه هایی با قابلیت اجرا در سیستم عامل های زیر تولید کنید .
Windows 98
Windows Me
Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 or later, Windows XP and Windows Server 2003.
*س 2 : آیا ویژوال فاکس پرو 10.0 وجود خواهد داشت؟*
گروه مخصوص ویژوال فاکس پرو در حال حاظر مشغول کار روی پروژه جدیدی با عنوان Sedna و همچنین سرویس پک 2 برای VFP9 هستند. برای اطلاعات بیشتر در این خصوص میتوانید به آدرس http://msdn.com/vfoxpro/roadmap/ مراجعه کنید .
*س 3 : چه نوع برنامه‌هایی را میتوان توسط ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 نوشت؟*
خصوصیات ویژوال فاکسپرو را به اختصار می توان چنین بیان کرد.
تولید مجموعه بانکهای اطلاتی با هر اندازه ای
تولید ساختن برنامه های کاربردی مبتنی بر دسکتاپ و قابلیت استفاده در شبکه بصورت (Client/Server)
تولید ابزار اشتراک اطلاعات و برنامه ها (‍COM)
تولید برنامه های Web service مبتنی بر XML
ویژوال فاکس 9 یک ابزار مفید برای توسعه نرم افزارها  و کامپوننتهای بانک اطلاعاتی بسیار قوی است . 
خصوصیات شی گرایی (object-oriented) و داده محوری (data-centric) به توسعه دهندگان مجموعه ای قوی و گسترده از ابزار ارائه می کند . که با کمک این ابزار می توانند نرم افزار های بانک اطلاعاتی روی دستکتاپ ، شبکه (‍client/server) ،تحت وب و یا حتی سیستمهای وب سرویس XML را تولید نمایند .
*س 4 : آیا میتوان توسط ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 برنامه های تحت وب نوشت؟*
در ویژوال فاکس امکان تولید کامپوننتهایی است که میتوانند توسط IIS استفاده شوند به این ترتیب از این راه میشود برنامه های قدرتمند مبتنی بر وب را تولید نمود. به عنوان توضیح بیشتر می توان گفت : کامپوننتهای تولید شده در VFP9 را میتوان توسط صفحات ASP فراخوانی کرد . ویژوال فاکس 9 با ASP سازگار است .
*س 5 : آیا میتوان در ویژوال فاکس پرو سرویس های XML را مصرف کرد؟*
بله ، VFP9 با کمک SOAP Toolkit استفاده از وب سرویسهای مبتنی بر XML را راحتتر کرده است .
*س 6 : تا چه زمانی ویژوال فاکس پرو توسط میکروسافت حمایت میشود؟*
VFP 9 نهایتا تا دسامبر 2014 حمایت خواهد شد.
*س 7 : آیا ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 با ویژوال استودیو 2005 و SQL Server 2005 سازگار است؟*
بله . سازگاری VFP9 با XML بیشتر شده است . همچنین برای سازگاری با NET. و SQL Serverچند نوع داده جدید به آن اضافه گردیده.

منبع : http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vfoxpro/bb190289.aspx

----------


## binyaz2003

با تشکر از آقای حمیدیانفر

در جواب آقای توکل باید بگم که : بله یک کار پایه ای نیست اما به این دلیل پیشنهاد دادم تا هم افراد جذب بشوند به این دلیل که افراد گروه میتونند تمام سئوال و جوابها رو ببینند و بقیه باید صبر کنند تا کتاب چاپ بشه و دیگه اینکه ترجمه راه می افته برای کارهای پایه یا اساسی تر

و در جواب آقای ic_prog باید بگم که ممکنه یک سئوال علمی کاربردی هم باشه پس ما تقسیم بندیمون موضوعی هست مثلا سئوالات راجع به دیتابیس یا فرم ها یا ...

نکته بعد اینکه لیستی که من گزاشتم بایستی کامل و فهرست سازی بشه  و تا حدود 1000 تا برسه حداقل

و تا اینجا فکر کنم فقط من و آقای حمیدیانفر باشیم.اگر کس دیگه ای تمایل به همکاری دارد اعلام کند.نظرتون راجه به سایتی که گفتم چیه؟

در مورد فرم و قالب تحویل جواب و سئوالها به نظر من لیست سئوال ها جدا و سوال و جوابها به ترتیب زیر هم باشند در مورد رنگ کدها هم که گفتم 

در آخر در مورد تقسیم کار که اگر فقط ما دو تا باشیم با هم تقسیم میکنیم اما دوست دارم بقیه هم همکاری کنند و توزیع کار بیشتر بشه.

----------


## sassan

سلام ... من در ضمینه مطالب برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه و همچنین ارتباط با سایر دیتا انجین ها می تونم همکاری داشته باشم . راه اندازی سایت در این رابطه هم بسیارخوب است ... در صورتیکه Secure  باشه .

----------


## rezaTavak

راستش من وقت ندارم اما اگر بتوانم حتما در خدمتم.

----------


## sassan

آقای توکل عزیز ... من به شخصه از مطالب بسیار مفید شما در این سایت بسیار استفاده بردم و امیدوارم که این روند همیشه ادامه داشته باشد ... ولی مطمئن باشید که تمام دوستان از لحاظ وقت شرایط یکسانی دارند ... چون اکثرا متاهل , شاغل و درگیر مسائل روزمره دیگر می باشند , پس قربونت اون کلمه *اگر بتوانم* رو حذف کن و ما رو از معلوماتت بی نصیب نکن . :تشویق:

----------


## arashkhaan2002

دوستان من هم حاضرم در صورت امکان سهمی در این کار داشته باشم

----------


## kia1349

ضمن خوشامد گوئی به دوستان عزیزی که به این سایت پیوسته اند:
به نظر من تهیه یک کتاب میتواند دارای دوبخش مبتدی و پیشرفته باشد
در بخش مبتدی با بیان ویژگیهای فاکس و امکاناتی که به سهولت در اختیار برنامه نویسان (مخصوصا فارسی زبانان) می گذارد میتوان به مطالعه کننده کتاب این فرصت را داد که از فاکس به عنوان زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کند
بخش دوم مربوط به امکانات و روشهای کاربردی و حرفه ای فاکس بشود که این خود به دوبخش عمومی و اختصاصی(ویژه مشکلات زبان فارسی) دسته بندی گردد
یک راه خوب اینست که اشکالات و یا انتظارات و خواسته های کاربران فاکس پرو اخذ و پس از تقسیم بندی موضوعی نسبت به ارائه طریق و راهکار و یا برنامه های لازم اقدام شود
به هر حال بنده هم تا جائی که وقت داشته باشم در خدمت دوستان هستم

----------


## mehran_337

در تایید صحبتهای دوستان نکاتی رو درج می کنم که بقیه هم نظرشونو بگن :
آموزش ویژوال بیسیک و در نظر بگیریم که ناشران زیادی کتاب منتشر کردند و کاربر زیاد وسواسی در زمینه کتاب خاصی نداره چون تقریبا سرفصلها یکیه فقط نحوه بیان کمی متفاوته . اما مثلا کتابی در زمینه استفاده اکتیوایکس در وی بی یا تشریح کامل دیتابیس در ویبی خیلی کمه .
البته اینها نظر شخصیمه و دوستان نظر بدن .
ما که حامی قوی و بودجه کافی نداریم که بخواهیم اول مقدماتی و سپس پیشرفته بعدش هم سوال و جواب و بعد مسائل فارسی رو در هر سری به چاپ برسونیم  . نظر من اینه که اولین گام مطرح کردن مسائلی باشه که در ذهن جامعه نقش بسته و باعث شده دید افراد نسبت به فاکس ضعیف بشه . یعنی اول کتابی هر چند کوچک حتی جیبی درست کنیم که اول کاربران و مشتاق به استفاده از فاکس کنیم و نگرانیهاشونو بر طرف کنیم بعد اگه جواب داد به فکر مرجع بخصوص امکانات فارسی باشیم. تا نظر اساتید چی باشه ...

----------


## binyaz2003

در مورد سایت میتونید به آدرس http://binyazprojects.awardspace.com مراجعه کنید و با نام کاربری : userguest و اسم رمز userguest امکانات سایت رو ببینید.کسانی که همکاریشون قطعی هست پیام خصوصی بفرستید تا یک اکانت براشون ایجاد کنیم تا کارها زودتر شروع شود.

در مورد نظرات دوستان آقای حیدری کیا و کارگاه بگم که منم برای یک کتاب مقدماتی موافقم اما سرفصل کلی و ریز مطالب رو اگر لطف کنید که من بزارم در لیست کتب 
آقای کیا شما اگر لطف کنید به گروه مدیریت بپیوندید و بر روی روال کار و فهرست مطالب و مواردی رو که مدنظر شما و دوستان هست رو نظارت و مدیریت داشته باشید ممنون میشم

اما فکر کنم اون موضوع نکته ها دم دست تر و راحتتر از همه باشه گرچه کتاب مقدماتی رو همونطور که گفتم میتونه جز گزینه های اول باشه

کتاب جیبی هم که خیلی آسونتره اما باید دید ناشری میتونیم پیدا کمنیم که در مورد یک موضوع تخصصی کتاب جیبی مار منتشر کنه؟

----------


## IC_prog

به نظر من اگر واقعا قصد معرفی تواناییهای VFP رو دارید هیچ راحی موثرتر از ارسال مقالات به مجلات حوزه IT نیست . چرا که مشتری طیف وسیعی از علاقمندان برنامه نویسی رو در بر داره و مجلات شناخته شده هستند و مانند یک کتاب مشکلات معرفی . تبلیغات . و عرضه رو نداره . 
به نظر من کتاب باید بجای معرفی تواناییهای VFP به آموزشی مقدماتی و پیشرفته بپردازه .
البته قاعدتا در مقدمه کتاب میتوان چند صفحه ای را به تواناییها و مقایسه VFP با دیگر برنامه های بانک اطلاعاتی اختصاص داد ولی هدف اصلی کتاب به نظر من نباید این باشه .
بلکه باید هدف آموزش 100% کاربردی و جامع برروی دستورات و ... و حتی کامپوننتهای مشهور باشه . مثلا در حالی که برنامه نویس VB برای انتخاب کتاب آموزشی گاها چند روزی رو صرف میکنه در مقابل برنامه نویس VFP بدلیل نبود منابع فارسی اصلا قدرت انتخاب نداره .

----------


## kia1349

با تشکر از همه دوستان من در خدمت هستم
هرچند دلیلی نداره که بنده بعنوان یک خدمتگزار در این بخش لزوما مدیریت این کار رو هم به عهده داشته باشم و میتونم مثل بقیه دوستان وظایف دیگه ای رو به عهده بگیرم
ولی به هر صورت تابع نظر جمع هستم و دوستان هر دستوری صادر کنند بنده به عنوان کوچکترین عضو قبول میکنم
در مورد عرضه مطلب به مجلات it هم مشکلاتی از قبیل صف طولانی انتظار برای چاپ مطالب وجود داردکه خالی از اشکال نیست

----------


## MM_Mofidi

به نظرم بهتره ب جای اطاله بحث و وقت گذروندن تاتنور داغه کار را شروع کنیم. هرچند خودم با شروع تدوین یک کتاب آموزشی از پایه(راهنمای جامع برنامه نویسی VFP 9)موافق بودم ولی مهتر از تقدم موارد شروع به کار هست.فکر میکنم اگه هر چه سریعتر تقسیم مسئولیت بشه و کار شروع بشه نتیجه بهتری حاصل خواهد شد.

(تو پرانتز)
آقای حسین زاده ما منتظر CD ها هستیم هیجا نمیریم همینجا هستیم :)

----------


## kia1349

منم موافقم

----------


## binyaz2003

با تشکر از همه نسبت به این موضوع
تاکید من برای ارسال پیام خصوصی کسانی که میخواهند و میتوانند در این کار شرکت کنند این است چون باید تیم رو مشخص کنیم و درآمد اون باید تقسیم بشه .پس افراد باید مشخص شوند.در نتیجه لطفا برای من پیام خصوصی بفرستید.اگر تعداد افراد از 4 نفر بیشتر بشه گروه دوم میتونند روی تالیف و ترجمه کتاب آموزشی مقدماتی کار کنند.
در مورد موضوع اولین کتاب هم فکر میکنم چون هنوز سرفصلی برای کتاب مقدماتی حاضر نیست و برای شروع یک کار گروهی پرسش و پاسخ های ویژوال فاکس پرو رو انتخاب میکنم.تا 4 شنبه صبر میکنم تا افراد متقاضی پیام بفرستند 5 شنبه موضوعات و مسئولیتها اعلام میشود و ان شاءا... که از شنبه کار شروع شود.
روال هم به اینطریق خواهد بود که برای دوستان در سایتی که آدرسش و دادم یک اکانت ساخته میشه و هر نفر روزی فقط سه سئوال و جواب رو ترجمه و در سایت قرار میده.درانتهای هر روز هم فهرست الفبایی و موضوعی سئوالات نوشته میشه بعلاوه سئوال و جوابها در سایت قرار داده میشه و افراد میتونند در باره اون نظر بدهند تا اگر مشکلی بود رفع شه و درباره اونها در فوروم سایت گفتگو کنند.
این نحوه کار بنظر من لازمه تا کار بصورت جدی پیش بره و الا پشت گوش انداخته و رها میشه.

(دقت کنید دوستان امیدوارم سوءتفاهمی پیش نیاد که نکنه من بخوام مثلا رئیس بازی در بیارم چون فکر میکنم باید پی این ماجرا رو بگیرم تا کار انجام بشه . پیشاپیش از همه عذر میخوام)

----------


## mehran_337

همینکه یکی بخواد جلو بیفته خودش کلیه . خوبه من موافقم

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

منهم کاملا موافقم

اما



> (تو پرانتز)
> آقای حسین زاده ما منتظر CD ها هستیم هیجا نمیریم همینجا هستیم :)


جسارتا ما هم همینجا هستیم

----------


## kia1349

نه آقای حسین زاده.هیچ کس حق چنین برداشتی رو نداره.من آماده ام
یه نظر هم دارم
دو تا ایبوک برای فاکس هست که به نظرم جالبه
1001things-Visual FoxPro
1002things about extending Visual Foxpro
سرفصلهای ایبوک اول:

   Chapter 1 - Controlling the VFP Environment
      1.1 Starting Visual FoxPro
      1.2 Configuration files
      1.3 What goes into the configuration file?
      1.4 Giving VFP a path
      1.5 Making sure VFP is only started once
      1.6 SET Commands and DataSessions
      1.7 How do I get rid of the system toolbars?
      1.8 Can I make use of keyboard macros in VFP?
      1.9 How do I create a 'Splash' screen?
      1.10 How to wallpaper your desktop
      1.11 Tidying up your development environment
      1.12 Closing VFP down
   Chapter 2 - Functions and Procedures
      2.1 How shall we proceed?
      2.2 Parameters (an aside)
      2.3 Date and time functions
      2.4 Working with numbers
      2.5 String functions
      2.6 Other useful functions
   Chapter 3 - Design, Design and Nothing Else
      3.1 So why all the fuss about OOP anyway?
      3.2 So, just what does all this OOP jargon mean?
         3.2.1 Property
         3.2.2 Method
         3.2.3 Event
         3.2.4 Messages
         3.2.5 Classes and Objects
         3.2.6 Inheritance
         3.2.7 Composition
         3.2.8 Aggregation
         3.2.9 Delegation
         3.2.10 Encapsulation
         3.2.11Polymorphism
         3.2.12 Hierarchies
      3.3 Practical object oriented programming (POOP)
         3.3.1 When should you define a class?
         3.3.2 So how do you go about designing a class?
         3.3.3 This all sounds very good but what does it mean in practice?
         3.3.4 How do you go about building your classes?
         3.3.5  But does all this design stuff really work in practice?
         3.3.6 How does the design actually translate into code?
      3.4 Working with your classes
      3.5 User interface design
   Chapter 4 - Basic Controls
      4.1 What do we mean by 'basic'?
      4.2 Text boxes 
         4.2.1 Text box label class 
         4.2.2 Date text box 
         4.2.3 Incremental search text box 
         4.2.4 Numeric text box  
      4.3 Handling time 
      4.4 Blinking labels 
      4.5 The expanding edit box 
      4.6 Calendar combo 
      4.7 Command buttons  
      4.8 Gotcha! Programming the logical controls
      4.9 Pages and page frames  
   Chapter 5 - Combos and Lists
      5.1 Combo and list box basics
      5.2 How do I make my combo and list boxes point to a particular item?
      5.3 Quickfill combos 
      5.4 How do I add new items to my combo and list boxes?
      5.5 How do I filter the items displayed in a second combo or list box based on the selection made in the first?
      5.6 A word about lookup tables
      5.7 Generic lookup combos and lists 
      5.8 So what if I want to bind my combo to a value that isn't in the list?
      5.9 How do I disable individual items in a combo or list?
      5.10 How do I create a list box with check boxes like the one displayed by Visual FoxPro when I select 
      5.11 A mover list class 
      5.12 What if I need to display hundreds of items in my combo box?
   Chapter 6 - Grids: The Misunderstood Controls
      6.1 When do the events fire?
      6.2 What is the difference between ActiveRow and RelativeRow? 
      6.3 How do I highlight the current grid row?
      6.4 How do I keep my grid from scrolling when the user tabs off the last column?
      6.5 How do I create multiline headers?
      6.6 How do I change the grid's display order?
      6.7 How do I control the cursor?
      6.8 How do I display the last full page of a grid?
      6.9 How do I use a grid to select one or more rows?
      6.10 How do I use DynamicCurrentControl?
      6.11 How do I filter the contents of a grid?
      6.12 So what about data entry grids?
      6.13 Conclusion
   Chapter 7 - Working with Data
      7.1 Tables in Visual FoxPro
         7.1.1 How to open the specific table you want to use
         7.1.2 How to get the structure of a table
         7.1.3 How to compare the structures of two tables?
         7.1.4 How to test for the presence of a field in a table
         7.1.5 How to check if a table is being used by another user
         7.1.6 What is exactly is a cursor?
      7.2 Indexes in Visual FoxPro 
         7.2.1 Types of indexes
         7.2.2 How to get information about an index
         7.2.3 How to test for the existence of an index tag
         7.2.4 Using candidate (and primary) keys
         7.2.5 What is a 
         7.2.6 Managing user-entered keys
         7.2.7 Using indexes with bound tables
         7.2.8 How to index mixed data types when creating a compound key
         7.2.9 How to index a buffered table
      7.3 Working with the database container
      7.4 Managing referential integrity in Visual FoxPro 
      7.5 Using triggers and rules in Visual FoxPro
   Chapter 8 - Data Buffering and Transactions
      8.1 Using data buffering
         8.1.1 What do we mean by 'buffering' anyway?
         8.1.2 What does all this mean when creating data-bound forms?
         8.1.3 So just how do I set up buffering in a form?
         8.1.4 So what mode of buffering should I use in my forms?
         8.1.5 Changing the buffer mode of a table
         8.1.6 IsChanged() - another function that FoxPro forgot?
      8.2 Using TableUpdate() and TableRevert()
      8.3 How can I handle 'save' and 'undo' functionality generically?
      8.4 Detecting and resolving conflicts
         8.4.1 The role of OldVal() and CurVal()
         8.4.2 So how do I actually detect conflicts?
         8.4.3 OK then, having detected an update conflict, what can I do about it?
         8.4.4 Conflict resolution sounds fine in theory, how does it work in practice?
      8.5 Using transactions
      8.6 Some things to watch for when using buffering in applications
   Chapter 9 -Views in Particular, SQL in General
      9.1 Visual FoxPro views
         9.1.1 What exactly is a view?
         9.1.2 How do I create a view?
         9.1.3 When should I use a view instead of a table?
         9.1.4 Hang on! What is a parameterized view?
         9.1.5 How do I control the contents of a view when it is opened?
         9.1.6 Why do changes made in a view sometimes not get into the underlying table?
         9.1.7 Why would I want to create a view that is simply a copy of an existing table?
         9.1.8 What is the best way to index a view?
         9.1.9 More on using views
      9.2 SQL in Visual FoxPro 
         9.2.1 Joining tables
         9.2.2 Constructing SQL queries
         9.2.3 How to Check the results of a query
         9.2.4 How to extend a SQL generated cursor
         9.2.5 How to check your query's optimization
         9.2.6 Which is better for updating tables, SQL or native FoxPro commands?
      9.3 Conclusion
   Chapter 10 - Non-Visual Classes
      10.1 How can I make use of INI files?
         10.1.1 Overview
         10.1.2 Initializing the manager
         10.1.3 The default file
         10.1.4 File registration
         10.1.5 The public interface
         10.1.6
      10.2 How to select a different work area, OOP style!
      10.3 How can I manage paths in a form's dataenvironment?
      10.4 How can I manage forms and toolbars in my application?
         10.4.1 The managed form class
         10.4.2 The managed toolbar class
         10.4.3 The form manager class
         10.4.4 Using the form manager
      10.5 How can I track and handle errors?
      10.6 How can I simplify getting messages to my users?
      10.7 Conclusion
   Chapter 11 - Forms and Other Visual Classes
      11.1 How do I make my forms fill the entire screen regardless of the screen resolution?
      11.2 How do I create resizable forms?
      11.3 How do I search for particular records?
      11.4 How do I build SQL on the fly?
      11.5 How can I simulate the Command Window in my executable? 
      11.6 Wrappers for common Visual FoxPro functions
      11.7 Presentation classes
      11.8 Conclusion
   Chapter 12 - Developer Productivity Tools
      12.1 Form/class library editor 
      12.2 Form Inspector 
      12.3 Our industrial strength grid builder 
      12.4 Class cataloger 
      12.5 A wrapper for 'modify class' 
      12.6 A form/class library documentation utility
      12.7 Share.prg - a class browser add-in
      12.8 A kinder finder 
      12.9 Conclusion
   Chapter 13 - Miscellaneous Things
      13.1 Using the Visual FoxPro debugger
         13.1.1 Features of the debugger windows
         13.1.2 Configuring the debugger
         13.1.3 Setting breakpoints
         13.1.4 Useful breakpoint expressions
      13.2 Writing code for ease of debugging and maintenance
      13.3 Working with datasessions
      13.4 Miscellaneous items
         13.4.1 What is the event sequence when a form is instantiated or destroyed?
         13.4.2 How do I get a reference to a form's parent form?
         13.4.3 How do I get a list of all objects on a form?
         13.4.4 How can I set focus to the first control in the tab order?
         13.4.5 How do I return a value from a modal form?
         13.4.6 How do I change the mouse pointer in a form while a process is running?
         13.4.7 How can I create a 'global' property for my application?
         13.4.8 How can I 'browse' an array?
      13.5 Windows API Calls
         13.5.1 How do I find the file associated with a file type?
         13.5.2 How can I open a file using Windows file associations?
         13.5.3 How can I get the user's Windows log-in name? 
         13.5.4 How can I get directory information? 
         13.5.5 How can I get the number of colors available? 
         13.5.6 How do I get the values for Windows color settings? 
         13.5.7 How do I change the cursor? 
         13.5.8 How do I customize my beeps? 
         13.5.9 How do I find out if a specific application is running? 
         13.5.10
   Chapter 14 - Project Management
      14.1 What happens when building an executable?
      14.2 How to use the project options to your advantage
      14.3 How do you use a project's Debug Info setting?
      14.4 How do you use a project's Encrypted setting?
      14.5 How do you set a custom icon for an executable?
      14.6 How do you manage files in the Project Manager?
      14.7 How do you manage Servers from the Project Manager?
      14.8 How do you set the project's object description?
      14.9 How to set the executable version information
      14.10 What are the advantages of including the Config.fpw in the project?
      14.11 How can we include non-VFP objects in the project?
      14.12 How to reduce screen real estate taken by the Project Manager
      14.13 How to tear off tabs from the Project Manager
      14.14 What problems exist when opening a database in the project?
      14.15 Project dragging and dropping tricks
      14.16 How to take advantage of the project User field
      14.17 How to go about documenting the project file
      14.18 Conclusion
   Chapter 15 - Project Objects and Projecthooks
      15.1 How to use ProjectHooks to catch a big fish
      15.2 How to access information in the Project and Files object
      15.3 How to use Project Objects in development
      15.4 ProjectHook and Project Object tricks
         15.4.1 How to enhance the base projecthook
         15.4.2 How to create a useful development projecthook
         15.4.3 How to have the projecthook set the current directory and path
         15.4.4 How to programmatically control the VFP IntelliDrop settings
         15.4.5 How to remove the printer information from VFP reports
         15.4.6 How to track what is done within the Project Manager
         15.4.7 How to generate automatic backups of metadata
      15.5 RAS Project Builder
      15.6 Conclusion
   Chapter 16 - Creating Reports
      16.1 Report Rule #1
      16.2 Formatting techniques
      16.3 Band problems
      16.4 Other report techniques
      16.5 How to get the label formats to be available
      16.6 Report Metadata Manipulation
      16.7 Conclusion
   Chapter 17 - Managing Reports
      17.1 How to leverage reports and datasessions
      17.2 How to create a report template for a project
      17.3 How to print a range of pages 
      17.4 How to print 'Page x of y' on a report 
      17.5 How to allow users to select number of copies
      17.6 How to find 
      17.7 How to avoid having a report disable the system menu
      17.8 How to collate pages from different reports
      17.9 How to display a custom 'Printing Dialog' 
      17.10 How to change the title of Print Preview window
      17.11 How to show a report preview as a Top-Level form
      17.12 How to preview multiple reports at once
      17.13 How to remove printer info. in production reports
      17.14 How to allow end users to modify report layouts 
      17.15 How to print a memo field with Rich Text Format 
      17.16 How to select the paper tray
      17.17 Other alternatives to the native Report Designer
      17.18 How to review code from the report/label designer
      17.19 Conclusion

----------


## kia1349

و سرفصلهای کتاب دوم

Chapter 1: KiloFox Revisited
Updates to KiloFox
How do I clean up my working environment?
How do I convert character strings into data?
How do I determine whether a tag exists?
How do I use GOTO safely?
How do I extract a specified item from a list?
How can I browse field names when the table has captions?
How do I make a SQL generated cursor updateable?
How can I change the connection used by a Remote View?
How do I check my query’s optimization?
How do I pop up a calendar from a grid cell?
How do I put a combo in a grid?
How do I run code when a projecthook is activated?
Things that we missed in KiloFox
How do I set focus to a control?
How do I display the current record at the top of my grid?
How do I lock the leftmost column in my grid?
How do I create truly generic command buttons?
How do I set up a hot key to declare local variables?
Chapter 2: Data Driving with VFP
What exactly is “data driving”?
The three different types of data
What goes into the metadata?
Where should metadata be stored?
Why bother with data driving?
Performance overhead
Design considerations
Maintenance issues
So is data driving worth it?
How do I data drive my menus?
What type of menus do we want to data drive?
MPR file structure for a shortcut menu
The shortcut menu metadata
 The shortcut menu generator class
Using the shortcut menu class
How can I format text correctly?
The problem
The solution
The xchgcase class
How do I data drive object instantiation?
How do I data drive a migration?
How do I data drive data validation?
 Chapter 3: IntelliSense, Inside and Out
IntelliSense in Visual FoxPro
What is IntelliSense?
How do I configure IntelliSense?
How do I work with the FoxCode table?
What are all these record types?
How do I create my own scripts?
How do I create a script to insert a block of code?
How do I create a script to generate a list?
How do I create my own Quick Info tips?
What is the Properties button in the IntelliSense Manager for?
How do I modify default behavior?
Putting IntelliSense to work
How do I change the behavior of browse?
How do I insert a header into a program?
How do I get a list of files?
How do I get a list of variables?
How do I get a list of all my custom shortcuts?
Isn’t there an easier way to create a script?
Conclusion
Chapter 4: Sending and Receiving E-mail
What are the options?
What is all this alphabet soup, anyway?
How do I use MAPI?
How do I read mail using MAPI?
How do I send mail using MAPI?
What is CDO 2.0?
How do I send mail using CDO 2.0?
How does the cusCDO class work?
Can I control Outlook programmatically?
How do I access the address book?
How do I read mail using Outlook Automation?
How do I send mail using Outlook Automation?
Conclusion
Chapter 5: Accessing the Internet
How do I show a Web page in a form?
But when I run the form, I get an error!
Displaying content
How do I put a browser on the VFP desktop?
How do I print the contents of a Web page?
How do I extract data from a Web page?
Using the browser control’s ExecWB() method
Using the document object’s ExecCommand() method
Using the DOM
How do I create a hyperlink in a VFP form?
What about the FoxPro foundation classes?
Creating your own hyperlink classes
How do I use Web Services in my applications?
How do I register a Web Service using the VFP extensions?
How do I use a registered Web Service?
How do I find out how to use a Web Service?
The WSDL Inspector form
Conclusion
Chapter 6: Creating Charts and Graphs
Graphing terminology
How do I create a graph using MSChart?
How do I create a graph using MSGraph?
How do I create a graph using Excel Automation?
Conclusion
Chapter 7: New and Improved Reporting
Visual FoxPro Report Designer
What are the new features in the Visual FoxPro 7 Report Designer?
How do I prompt for a printer from preview mode?
How do I print watermarks on a report?
How do I disable the report toolbar printer button?
How do I detect if the user canceled printing and retain statistics
for my reports?
Crystal Reports
Why should I consider Crystal Reports for reporting?
What techniques can be used to integrate Visual FoxPro data with
Crystal Reports?
What do I need to set up to run the samples in this chapter?
What is the performance of the different techniques used to
integrate Visual FoxPro data with Crystal Reports?
How do I create a report in Crystal Reports?
What happens when I change the structure of source cursor for
the report?
How do I implement hyperlinks in a report?
How do I display messages from within a report?
How do I add document properties to a report?
How do I implement charts/graphs in a report?
How do I export reports to RTF, PDF, XML, and HTML formats?
How do I implement drill down in my reports?
How do I work with subreports in Crystal Reports?
What can I do with the Report Designer Component?
How do I work with the Crystal Report Viewer object?
What do I need to add to my deployment package when using
Crystal Reports?
Crystal Report wrapper objects for commercial frameworks
What might you miss about the Visual FoxPro Report Designer when
working with Crystal Reports?
 Conclusion
Chapter 8: Integrating PDF Technology
Which version of Acrobat do I need?
What is needed to generate a PDF file?
How do I determine which PDF product to license?
How can I use PDF technology in my Visual FoxPro apps?
How do I output Visual FoxPro reports to PDF using Adobe Acrobat?
What are the errors to trap when printing to PDFs?
How do I run PDF reports unattended using Acrobat?
How do I run PDF reports unattended using Amyuni?
How do I email a Visual FoxPro report?
How can I replace the Visual FoxPro Report print preview?
How do I present Acrobat PDFs in a Visual FoxPro form?
What is Acrobat Forms Author technology?
How can I extract data out of a PDF form file?
Register the FDF Toolkit ActiveX control
Instantiating the object to access the FDF File
How do I prefill the PDF Form with data?
How can I merge PDF files together?
Conclusion
Chapter 9: Using ActiveX Controls
How do I include ActiveX controls in a VFP Application?
How do I find out what controls are in an OCX?
Okay, but how do I get the class name of an ActiveX control?
How do I add an ActiveX control to a form or class?
Putting ActiveX controls to use
How do I subclass an ActiveX control?
How do I use the Windows progress bar?
Setting up the progress bar class
Displaying the progress bar
How do I use the Date and Time Picker?
So what is the CheckBox property for?
How does the custom acxDTPicker class work?
How do I use the MonthView?
How do I use the ImageList?
How do I store images in the ImageList?
How do I bind the ImageList to other controls?
How do I use the ListView?
How do I add items to my ListView?
How do I sort the items in my ListView?
How do I know which item is selected?
Can I make the ListView behave like a data-bound control?
How do I use the ImageCombo?
How do I display a hierarchical list in the ImageCombo?
How do I use the TreeView?
How are Nodes added to the TreeView?
How do I navigate the TreeView?
How does the acxTreeView class work?
And finally
How do I synchronize a TreeView with a ListView?
Controls for animation and sound
How do I animate a form?
How do I add sound to my application?
How do I use other types of media in my application?
How do I add a status bar to a form?
Setting up a standard status bar
What’s the point of the simple style status bar?
Managing the status bar dynamically
Conclusions about the status bar control
What is the Winsock control?
So which protocol is best?
How do I include messaging in my application?
How do I transmit error reports without using e-mail?
Winsock control—conclusion
ActiveX controls, the last word
Chapter 10: Putting Windows to Work
How do I work with the Windows Registry?
The structure of the Registry
So, when should I be using the Registry?
How do I access the Registry?
How do I read data from the Registry?
 How do I write data to the Registry?
How do I change Visual FoxPro Registry settings?
Conclusion
What is the Windows Script Host?
Where can I get the Windows Script Host?
How do I use the Windows Script Host to automatically update
my application?
How do I use the Windows Script Host to read the Registry?
How do I use the Windows Script Host to write to the Registry?
How do I let the user choose which printer to use?
How do I delete an entire folder?
How do I rename a directory?
How do I know whether a drive is ready?
Conclusion
Chapter 11: Deployment
How do I integrate graphic images into an EXE?
How do I create graphic images?
How do I deploy graphic images?
How do I get the version details from the executable?
Where should I install my application ActiveX controls?
Where do the Visual FoxPro runtimes have to be installed?
How do I know which runtime files are being used?
How can I distribute new versions of the runtime files?
How do I run a different Visual FoxPro runtime language resource?
What executable format can I release my application?
What installation scheme should I use?
File Server Install
Workstation Install
Data Install
Web Server Install
How do I package the install?
What are some handy utilities to ship?
Reindex and Database Updater
GenDBC/GenDBCX
Checking next id table
Configuration/control table updater
InstallShield Express for Visual FoxPro tips
Where do I find InstallShield Express?
What are the advantages of using InstallShield Express over the
Setup Wizard?
What are the disadvantages of using InstallShield Express vs.
Setup Wizard?
How do I upgrade to the full version of InstallShield Express?
How do I leverage the default Windows directories?
How do I work with setup types and features?
What is a merge module and which do I use for Visual FoxPro installs? 
How do I create shortcuts or folders?
How do I create Registry keys?
How can I limit the hardware configurations the app will install?
How do I have the install files registered for all users of the computer? 
Visual FoxPro 6 Setup Wizard tips
How do I run the Visual FoxPro 6 Setup Wizard?
How does the Setup Wizard retain its settings for the next build?
What tips are there for Step 1: Locate Files?
What tips are there for Step 2: Specify Components?
What tips are there for Step 3: Create Disk Image Directory?
What tips are there for Step 4: Specify Setup Options?
What tips are there for Step 5: Specify Default Destination?
What tips are there for Step 6: Change File Settings?
What tips are there for Step 7: Finish?
How do I AutoRun Visual FoxPro 6 installations?
What are the additional setup parameters?
How do I get a list of files and changes from the install?
How do I have a user reinstall an application?
How do I have a user uninstall an application?
How do I have a user install without intervention?
How can I create a desktop shortcut using the Setup Wizard?
How do I find out about Setup Wizard issues and bugs?
How can I ensure a smooth deployment?
Duplication
Users
Hardware
Training materials
Conclusion
Chapter 12: VFP Tool Extensions and Tips
Menus
How can I dynamically change captions in menu?
How can I permanently disable a menu option?
How can I dynamically disable menu bars in menu?
How can I remove menu pads and bars from a menu?
How can I create a menu to use as a template for my VFP apps?
How do I programmatically execute a VFP provided menu bar?
How do I include native VFP menu items in a custom menu?
How do I create and implement a shortcut menu?
How do I create and implement a top-level form menu?
How can I create a developer tool menu in VFP?
What happens if I need to compile a VFP 7 menu in VFP 6?
How can I fix the disabled menu after a report preview?
A partial replacement for the Menu Designer
Coverage Profiler
How do I start recording coverage logs?
What are the different columns in the coverage log files?
How do I register a Coverage Profiler add-in?
Where are Coverage Profiler preferences and add-in
registrations saved?
How can I delete Coverage Profiler add-ins I no longer
want registered?
Coverage Profiler add-in to summarize module performance
Class Browser
How can I set the default file to be opened when Class Browser
is started?
How do I open the Class Browser with a specific class?
How can I move and copy classes between class libraries?
How do I rename methods and properties without opening the class?	
How can I safely change a class name without breaking references
to subclasses?
How can I test classes from the Class Browser?
How can I view and edit superclass code via the Class Browser?
Does the Class Browser add-in retain the Regional Settings for time
and date?
How do I create a Class Browser add-in to set the font to my favorite?	
Task List
How do I add my own custom fields to the Task List?
How can I use my custom fields in the Visual FoxPro Task List?
How can I add tasks programmatically to the Task List?
How can I update tasks programmatically in the Task List?
How can I delete tasks programmatically in the Task List?
How can I fix a Task List when it seems to have lost its mind?
What happens to the Task List tasks after I add an existing user-
defined fields table?
Putting it all together with the G2 Task List Editor
Object Browser
How do I execute the Object Browser programmatically?
How do I get rid of “cached” objects?
How do I determine the values of constants defined in a COM object?	
How can I use the Object Browser to create class templates to
implement interfaces?
How do I find out the name of the OCX file to ship with my
deployment setup?
Project Manager
How can I automate the author settings in the Project Info dialog?
Conclusion
Chapter 13: Working with Remote Data
Running the examples
Connecting to remote data
How do I connect to a database using ODBC?
How do I connect to a database using OLEDB?
Connecting to a database that is not installed locally
Which is better, ODBC or OLEDB?
How can I be sure users have the correct settings?
How do I use remote views in Visual FoxPro?
1. Configure the connection
2. Configure the remote data handling
3. Define a remote view
4. Create the form
Summary
What’s wrong with remote views?
What should I use instead of remote views then?
FoxPro’s SPT functions
Connection management
Command execution
Transaction management
Miscellaneous
Should I run in synchronous or asynchronous mode?
How do I work with SPT cursors?
How can I make a cursor updatable?
What are the data classes?
Defining cursors
How do I use the data classes?
Conclusion
Chapter 14: VFP and COM
What are COM and COM+?
So, COM is...?
How does it work?
And COM+ is...
Sounds cool, how could it be “legacy technology”?
All about interfaces
Late binding
Early binding
How does this apply to Visual FoxPro?
Working with COM in Visual FoxPro
What’s the difference between single and multi-threaded DLLs?
Why are there two versions of the Visual FoxPro runtime library?
How does COM work?
What is “instancing”?
How do I create a COM DLL?
 Designing COM components
How do I handle errors?
How do I implement an interface?
And there’s more!
How can I use COM in the real world?
Building the component
Testing the component in Visual FoxPro
Testing the component with ASP
How do I distribute a component?
How do I register a component on my machine?
Conclusion
Chapter 15: Designing for Extensibility
How do I design an application?
Monolithic applications
Layered applications
So, I should design my application using layers then?
Layer pattern summary
Implementing design patterns in Visual FoxPro
What is a Bridge and how do I use it?
What is a Strategy and how do I use it?
What is a Chain of Responsibility and how do I use it?
What is a Mediator and how do I use it?
What is a Decorator and how do I use it?
What is an Adapter and how do I use it?
What is a wrapper, and how do I use it?
Conclusion
Chapter 16: VFP on the Web
How do I data drive the production of HTML?
How do I give my Web pages a consistent look and feel?
How do I generate HTML formatted lists?
Putting it all together
What are the Office Web Components?
How do I install the Office Web Components?
How do I create graphs using the Office Web Components?
How do I keep from having to take my Web server down when I modify
my DLL?
How do I publish a Web Service?
What is a WSML file?
I don’t expose my application on the Internet, so why should I bother
with Web Services?
A sample Web Service
Conclusion
Chapter 17: XML and ADO
What is XML?
How does Visual FoxPro handle XML?
XML terminology
What parsers are available and which one should I use?
Does it matter which version of MSXML I use?
What are the most important properties and methods of the DOM?
How do I data-drive the production of XML?
How do I data drive importing XML into cursors?
How do I use the SAX interface to import XML?
How do I use the DOM to import XML?
How do I validate an XML document using a schema?
How do I create an XDR schema?
How do I create an XSD schema?
How do I use the SchemaCache to validate XML documents?
What is XSLT?
What are XSL patterns?
What XSLT elements do I use to define my template?
How do I use XSLT to transform my XML documents?
How do I use the DOM’s XSL processor to transform XML?
Conclusion
What is ADO?
The ADO object model
How do I convert a cursor into an ADO RecordSet?
How do I convert an ADO RecordSet into a cursor?
Conclusion
Chapter 18: Testing and Debugging
How do I know an application is ready?
What types of testing can be performed?
Unit testing
Integration testing
System testing
User acceptance testing
Regression testing
What is a test plan?
How do I test various types of releases?
How do I manage the risk of releasing defects?
How can I test forms?
How can I test reports and labels?
How can I test business objects?
How can I test other components?
How do I test systems to verify source code is not in the path?
How do I avoid “Feature not available” errors?
What are walkthroughs and what are the benefits?
 What different types of walkthroughs can you do?
How does a developer prepare for a walkthrough?
What is the reviewer’s responsibility of a walkthrough?
What happens during the walkthrough?
What are the outcomes of a walkthrough?
What is an alternative to performing a walkthrough?
Why should I consider hiring someone to test?
Developers are the worst testers of their own code
Customers are not good at testing applications
You will be a better developer
Avoid the trap that you cannot afford to hire testers
How can I use the Coverage Profiler to test code?
What types of automatic test tools are available?
How can I log defect reports?
So what kind of information should be tracked on reported defects?
What mechanisms are available to track defects?
How can I test apps on various platforms without reloading the OS?
Debugging is different from testing
What is the scientific method approach to debugging?
Make an observation
Formulate questions
Create hypothesis/prediction
Fix and test
Evaluate results
Decision
Visual FoxPro debugger tips
How can I set the debugger configuration to factory settings?
How can I save and restore the configuration of the debugger?
How can I reorder the contents of the watch window without deleting
and re-entering each expression?
How can I track which events were triggered in my code?
How can I track which methods were executed in my code?
How can I change values of memory variables in the debugger?
How can I ensure variables are declared?
What are some general tips and tricks for the debugger?
How can I get quick access to the property values of a specific object?
Conclusion

----------


## kia1349

حالا خواهش میکنم سرفصل مطالب هردو ایبوک رو بدقت مطالعه کنید و نظرتون رو در مورد تهیه کتاب با این مطالب اعلام کنید
تصمیم متخذه منوط به نتیجه رای گیری است

----------


## mehran_337

عالیه و کلی می شه در موردشون بحث کرد . احساس می کنم سرفصلهاش از لحاظ گام به گام بودن خیلی منظمه .
اما فکر نمی کنین کاربران از فاکس نگرانند و اونو نشناختن؟؟؟ تا اصلا برن دنبالش.
من می گم در کنار شروع این کتاب گروه دیگری هم در فکر جمع آوریه مطالبی در زمینه های زیر باشند البته مرتب نکردم

- سهولت و قدرت فاکس
- تاریخچه و دلایل کمرنگ شدن فاکس
- مقایسه با زبانهای دیگر برنامه نویسی
- برنامه های کارشده با فاکس تا کنون در سطح دنیا
- آمار کاربران فاکس ، آمار سایتهای موجود فاکس 
...


چیزی شبیه به مطالب فوق . من همش نگران همین موضوع هستم . ببینید تا قابلیتهای نرم افزاری برای خودمان هم مشخص نشه دنبالش نمی ریم . این واقعیتیه. تا نظر دوستان چی هستش

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

اینهم نظر خیلی خوبیه 
اما اگه بصورت یه مقاله تو چند تا از نشریات مطرح چاپ بشه اثر بهتری میتونه داشته باشه .

----------


## mehran_337

باید پخش بشه . با هر ابزاری که می شه . مقاله ، سایت ، مجله و فرومهای مختلف
چون هدف آشنایی مردم با توانمندیهای فاکسه . قرار هست چیز جدید نشر پیدا کنه پس باید اطلاع رسانی بشه

----------


## sassan

دوستان به نظر این حقیر , مبحث  VFP با توجه به روند آموزشی در کشور , کمتر باعث جذب مخاطب و یا کشاندن مردم برای آشنایی با این زبان میشود . 

مهمترین مسئله این است که 	ویژوال فاکس پرو مخاطب خودش رو دارد و آنهم همان برنامه نویسان قدیمی DBASE , FOX , FOXPRO می باشد , همونهایی که سالیان سال در محیط DOS  برنامه نویسی می کردند و الان مدتهاست که با آمدن محیطی بغیر از DOS بدلیل ناآشنایی با مبحث OOP از آن دور شده اند .

 اگر مرجعی باشد که بتواند آنها را متقاعد کند که براحتی می توانند همان فاکس قدیمی رو تو محیط ویندوز با امکاناتی بسیار راحت تر و بهتر , پیاده کنند , مطمئنا" به سراغش خواهند آمد  و همین افراد با ارائه سیستم هایی مناسب  می توانند ترغیب کننده نسل بعدی به آشنایی با  این زبان برنامه نویسی شیرین و دوست داشتنی  باشند .

با مرور بر روی مباحث مطرح شده توسط آقا کیا , به نظر من مطالب بسیار کلاسه شده و کامل می باشد در ضمن از پایه هم شروع شده ...  فقط نیازمند یک بسمه الله هست و بس .

----------


## IC_prog

ما اینقدر میگیم که فاکس به حاشیه رفته یا حقشو خوردن یا چرا تو ویژوال استودیو نیست تا لااقل بتونه بعنوان یک زبان برنامه نویسی مورد توجه قرار بگیره .
آیا بهتر نیست از خودمون شروع کنیم .در سایت بخشی تحت عنوان مباحث مرتبط با برنامه نویسی در محصولات MICROSOFT .چرا فاکس رو به این بخش انتقال نمیدید.آیا بهتر نیست بحث و گفتگو درباره vfp بعنوان یکی از زبانهای برنامه نویسی که محصول ماکروسافت هست در بخش مورد نظر قرار گیرد.
البته ممکنه عده ای بگن که چه فرقی میکنه ولی *فرق میکنه* .
 با تشکر از مدیران محترم سایت

----------


## mehran_337

همه می دونن که ماکروسافت مدیونه فاکسه . واسه dbase اصلا مهم نبود که تحت ms باشه . به نظر من این خودش تحقیره فاکسه که ماکروسافت با احترام ازش دعوت کرد و وقتی رفع نیاز شد اونو رها کرد حالا ما به زور اونو تحت ماکروسافت ارائه بدیم . این خودش یک امتیازه که زبانی هست که مستقل از ماکروسافت بازهم اینقدر قدرتمنده

----------


## MM_Mofidi

با سر فصلها موافقم به شرط اینکه ایرانیزه بشه در تک تک قدمها باید مثلا و مطالب با عنایت به مشکلات فارسی زبانان باشد. لذا به هیچ وجه موافق ترجمه نیستم.بعنوان راهکار موازی همانطور که بیشتر کتب آموزشی روتین انجام میدن از آشنایی با IDE ویژوال فاکس شروع کنیم  به تدریج بجار درگیر شده با مباحث پیچیده برنامه نویسی از مثالها آموزشی استفاده کنیم. به نظر من آموزش مقدماتی  VFP با آموزش C#‎ تفاوت چندانی نداره چون نهایتا هدف ابتداً آموزش فن برنامه نویسی است و بعد آشنایی با مفاهیم عمیقتر.

----------


## kia1349

درسته . البته ترجمه متون به همراه راهنمای تصویری یا همون ویژوال میتونه خیلی مهم باشه
ضمنا من یه مطلب هم در موردusing windows component services (com+) with visual foxpro
هم دارم که ترجمه اش میتونه خیلی برای دوستان مهم باشه

----------


## mehran_337

من از سایتی که اقای حسین زاده برای این موضوع راه اندازی کرده اند متاسفانه چیزی دستگیرم نشد .

----------


## IC_prog

> همه می دونن که ماکروسافت مدیونه فاکسه . واسه dbase اصلا مهم نبود که تحت ms باشه . به نظر من این خودش تحقیره فاکسه که ماکروسافت با احترام ازش دعوت کرد و وقتی رفع نیاز شد اونو رها کرد حالا ما به زور اونو تحت ماکروسافت ارائه بدیم . این خودش یک امتیازه که زبانی هست که مستقل از ماکروسافت بازهم اینقدر قدرتمنده


بهتره منطقی باشیم . ویژوال فاکس امروزی متعلق به ماکروسافته و یکی از محصولات قدرتمند اونه ( از روز روشنتر ). گذشته ها رو فراموش کنید. dbase یا foxbase که شما ازش صحبت میکنید . یک دهم VFP امروزی نیست . در ضمن یادتون رفته که مشکلات امروز ما با همین VFP ماکروسافته نه dbase.
وقتی ما این محصول رو جدای از ماکروسافت بدونیم پس دیگه از تازه واردی که تازه میخواد این زبان رو شروع کنه چه انتظاری میشه داشت .
جالبه شما خودتون نگرانید که نکنه ماکروسافت دیگه از vfp پشتیبانی نکنه ولی اینجا هم میگید که مستقل از اون شرکته !  :متعجب:

----------


## mehran_337

نگرانی از پشتیبانی نیست چون دات نت هم تا 2015 بیشتر پشتیبانی نمی شه . نگرانی از کمیت کاربران فاکسه . ما می خواهیم تعداد کاربران فاکس بیشتر بشه . مسلما همین امر باعث می شه این زبان قدرت دیگه ای پیدا کنه . البته در تایید صحبتهای شما هم می گم که تحت ماکروسافت بودن امر کوچکی نیست  . حرفهاتون هم قبول دارم
اما فعلا مبحث سرفصلهای کتابه و باید بشینیم ببینیم چه سرفصلهایی باید کار بشه

----------


## binyaz2003

> من از سایتی که اقای حسین زاده برای این موضوع راه اندازی کرده اند متاسفانه چیزی دستگیرم نشد .


چیز خاصی نیست.فقط یک مکان برای کار هست.که اعضا بتونند کاراشونو آپلود کنند تا بقیه ببینند و در فورومش نظراتشونو بدن و ...
یک جور دفتر کار میمونه

----------


## mehran_337

پس چرا همش فنگلیشیه و شما نوشته هایی که دادین در جواب کدوم کارها بود ؟؟؟؟
چون در فروم مطالب شما رو خوندم که در باره رنگ و منو و .. نظر می دادین اما کدوم پروژه نمی دونم . به هر حال آیا منظور شما اینه که اونجا مباحث کتاب و مطرح کنیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## binyaz2003

همانطور که گفتم این سایتی برای یک پروژه بازی سازی بود که قبلا روش کار میکردم.نوشته ها رو من درست میبینم.codepage صفحه رو تنظیم کنید درست نشون میده.
منظورم اینه که کسانی که میان شروع کنند برای ترجمه بیان اونجا که تا حالا برای شما و آقای حمیدیانفر و hamed_m نام کاربری و اسم رمز ساختم و ارسال کردم.چون اینجا که نمیتونیم ترجمه ها رو بزاریم و درباره شون صحبت کنیم با ایمیل هم کار مشکله.

----------


## IC_prog

متاسفانه ما وقتی میخواهیم در مورد فاکس صحبت کنیم اون رو تا سطح اکسس پایین میاریم 
در حالی اگر در کنار دلفی . ویژوال بیسیک . یا سی قرار بگیره که البته حقشه . اون وقت لااقل خیلی ها میفهمند که فاکس تحت ویندوزی هم هست  اما الان به خیلیها وقتی میکی با vfp برنامه مینویسی فکر میکنن شوخی میکنی !! اصلا مگه یک همچین زبانی هست . 
لطفا دیگر اساتید هم نظر بدن.

----------


## rezaTavak

راستش بحث راجع به اینکه چه زبانی خوبه و چه زبانی بده به جایی نمیرسه.

کارایی که اسمبلی دارد با سی و جاوا و پاسکال و فاکس فرق دارد.

شما با جاوا هم می توانید برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی بنویسید اما بقدری باید برلی هر مرحله وقت بگذارید که از لحاظ وقت به صرفه نیست اما در عوض امکاناتی مانند اجرا بر روی هر سیستم عاملی را دارد.


مطمئن باشید فاکس همینی هست که می بینید چون برای میکروسافت صرف نمیکنه که از oracle,mysq,db2,sybase و... عقب بمونه. 

پولی که از SQL Server عاید میکروسافت میشه به مراتب بیشتر از هر چیزی مانند فاکس است. از سویی دیگر بیسیک زبان اصلی خود بیل است. و C#‎ هم دیگر با vista روزبروز بهتر خواهد شد.


پیشنهاد من اینه که بیشتر طرف SQL سرورها مانند Oracle,Mysql,SQLServer,... بروید. و سعی کنید دیتابیستهای جدید شما بر این اساس باشند.

----------


## kia1349

خوب میشه یه جوری کتاب جدید روش کار ویژوال فاکس با mysql رو که جدیدا منتشر شده تهیه کرد و ترجمه اش کرد
اینم یه راه حل بود که فی البداهه به ذهنم رسید

----------


## saberimanesh

رو ماهم حساب کنین....

----------


## abbas.net

سلام
آقا این vfp.net  کی خلق میشه
مثل اینه که خدا بگه کسایی که به یه زبون vfp حرف می زنند بمیرن.
آقا دیگه حوصله نیست یه زبون دیگه یاد بگیرم
با عرض پوزش از آقا رضا و کیا
هر چی بلدید رو کنید تحت وبش رو پیدا کنیم
اینا فایده نداره
بابا دارن برنامه می نویسن
باچی
با دات نت
بجنبید
یه راه حل پیدا کنید
بجنبید ماشالله.

----------


## rezaTavak

هیچ وقت.
خدا نمیگه میکروسافت دلش نمیخواد این را توسعه بدهد. 
پس در انتخاب زبان بعدی مداقل سعی کنید کدباز باشد مثل java,python,ruby,C++‎, ,... که اگر هر کسی نخواست ادامه بده بعدی باشد. البته .net نگارش آزاد هم دارد مونو است. اما توصیه من این است که جاوا را فراگیرید.

باید یک زبان دیگر فرا بگیرید اما زبانی قوی باشد. من به همه جاوا را توصیه میکنم.

اگر فاکس پرو و SQL را خوب بلد باشید یادگیری زبانهای دیگر سخت و وقتگیر نیست اما باید شما همیشه زبانی دیگر هم بلد باشید. من از زمانی که به لینوکس مهاجرت کردم فهمیدم فاکس پرو و کلا میکروسافت اصلا قابل اعتماد نیست.


صبر کنید مشکل .net زمانی مشخص میشه که IE8 بیاد بیرون! اون وقت تمام سایتهای مشکل دارد که به محصولات میکروسافت تکیه دارند میریزه بهم!!!


فاکس پرو زبان خوبی برای امروز نیست به چند دلیل:
۱ - تحت وب است اما وابسته به IIS 
۲ - فقط روی Windows اجرا میشه
۳ - استاندارد نیست مثلا کاملا از UTF حمایت نمیشه و CP1265 برای عربی است.
۴ - دیتابیسهای قابل نفوذ دارد.
۵ - مشکلاتی که در هسته این زبان است مانند از بین بردن فایلها موقع برق رفتگی و خراب شدن ایندکسها و...
۶ - در شبکه خوب نیست.
۷ - محدودیت حجم در دیتابیس و فایلهای بالای دو گیگا بایت دارد. همچنین محدودیهایی از این دست.
۸ - بقدر کافی سریع نیست.
۹ - در RTLیا راست به چپ مشکل دارد.
۱۰ - کدباز نیست و وابسته به میکروسافت است.
۱۱ - ...


البته بگویم جاوا  در مقایسه با فاکس بسیار مشکل است.

----------


## rahro

خيلي ممنون از دلداريتون!!

----------


## Did_Taze

با سلام
در صورتتمایل و امکان اینجانب نیز علا قمند به شرکت در تیم  هستم . قبلا برنامه یک بانک را با فاکس پرو نوشته ام

----------


## NewFoxStudent

با سلام به اساتید محترم
اگه قبول کنید بنده هم میخوام سهمی داشته باشم
هرچند خیلی جزیی
ممکنه بفرمایید باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## NewFoxStudent

بنده در مورد ارتباط فاکس با Sql اطلاعات دارم
تمام پروژه های انجام شده توسط من بانک اطلاعاتی Sql دارند و من تحقیقات کاملی راجع به این مطلب انجام دادم البته به نظر خودم
امیدوارم بتونم مفید باشم

----------


## kia1349

صحبتهای جناب توکل عین واقعیت است
بسیاری از ما و دوستان دیگه ، فقط با شیرینی فاکس داریم تلخیهای واقعی رو از یاد میبریم
البته خیلیها دارن روشهای open source  رو روی فاکس پیاده میکنن و سعی در توسعه اون دارن مثل پروژه vfpx
ولی اونها فقط دارن کلاسها و برنامه های خودشون رو با سورس پخش میکنن و هسته این برنامه فقط بصورت کد شده وجود داره و به جز مایکروسافت هیچ سازمان دیگه ای به کد منبع اون دسترسی نداره

----------


## aliporkareh

سلام من پركره هستم خيلي مشتاقم كه تو جمعتون باشم
كار با ويژوال ففاكس پرور رو خيلي دوست دارم چندتا برنامه هم نوشتم.
فكرهاي زيادي هم دارم اما تنهايي نمي‌تونم اجراشون كنم. نمي‌دونم چه طوري بايد باهتون تماس بگيرمو ايميلم a_porkareh@yahoo.com ,و تلفنم 09196041465

----------


## javad_1349

باسلام به اساتيد
با توجه به برنامه نويسي    در    سطح داس  و  درحال حاضر چندين برنامه  با    ويژوال فاكس    نوشته ام من هم اون گوشه كنارا راه بدين ممنون

----------


## mehran_337

نمی دونم چطور شد این تاپیک قدیمیو بالا آوردین . ولی به هر حال در کنار اینکه همه مون تعصب خاصی به فاکس داریم بهتره حداقل به دات نت کوچ کنیم

----------


## tabiat75

آيا واقعا ديگه اميدي به VFP نيست ؟
آيا احتمال نداره شركتي امتياز VFP رو بخره و ادامه بده ؟
منظورتون از .net چي بود؟

----------


## Esikhoob

منظور ایشان از NET. ، زبانهای 
C#‎ 
VISUAL BASIC ورژن های جدید
و کلا تمام زبانهای جدید ماکروسافت بود که با VISUAL-STUDIO 2010 میتوانید داشته باشید.

----------


## kia1349

سلام گرم خدمت همه دوستان.
بعد از مدتها گرفتاری و .... فرصتی شد تا برای عرض ادب خدمت دوستان برسم.
به نظر من هم برای کارهای قوی چاره ای جز انتخاب دات نیست.سی شارپ از زبانهای قوی و منعطفیه که میتونه کمک زیادی به دوستان بکنه.من توی بخش اوپن سورس در فروم سی شارپ چند تا برنامه نوشتم که میتونه شروع خوبی برای دوستان باشه.هم کدهاشو لایه ای نوشتم و هم برای زیبا سازیشون از کامپوننتهای kilik و جانوس استفاده کرده ام.هرچند هنوز هم علاقه وافری به فاکس دارم و حالا حالا ها بی خیالش نمیشم ولی حدود استفاده اش فقط برای رفع و رجوع امورات خودمه.چند وقتی هم هست که با جاوای گوگل اندروید دارم برای موبایل برنامه نویسی میکنم.مجبور شدم برای یادگیریش یه مدتی رو برم تایلند و دوبی.زبان قدرتمندیه ولی برنامه نویسیش خیلی سخته
از دیدن پستهاتون که یادآور خاطراتمه خیلی خوشحال شدم

----------

